# Arjan's haze #3



## kasgrow (Dec 16, 2008)

Arjan's haze #3 plant on right side.
Is an excellent strain in my opinion.

It was easy to grow. The flavor and aroma are a very strong pine sol like flavor with a sweet taste to it. I add a little bit to my northern lights in joints to add flavor. 
It is a large producer. It would be a great commercial strain but it takes about 11 weeks to flower. 
It clones easily and is a fast grower. I have grown them in 1, 2, 3, and 5 gallon containers. All sizes produced very well. Each larger size produced a larger plant and harvest weight. 1 gal producing over an ounce dry weight.
It is a heavy feeder in flower and grows accordingly. I grew them in fox farms ocean forest and feed with a home brew organic tea. 
 I harvest on the late side to achieve a heavy high. It is a strong heavy high that will help you sleep if harvested late. It is one of my stronger strains.
 I am going to grow one in a 10gal container to see how much it will produce. 
It is a plant I am keeping as a mother along side my other keepers. 
I recommend it to anyone wanting a strong flavorful plant that produces well. 
Green house seeds produces it as a femminzed seed. It has been very stable.


----------



## Kupunakane (Dec 16, 2008)

Yo,
   They are sure good sized. Are they very tight ? How have you decided that you want to dry and cure ?

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## kasgrow (Dec 16, 2008)

The buds are tight and heavy. I dry them until they are dry enough to smoke but still a little moist inside. Then I put them in jars. They have a strong flavor from the start. Curing just smooths it out some. If you can leave it in the jars that long. There is nothing subtle about the smell of flavor.


----------

